# Rapido A Class 9010 df



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I wanted to buy one of these models recently introduced but sad to be told by importers this model has been unexpectedly withdrawn from UK market when an end longe is just what UK market wants. Anyone any suggestions for me as to how to proceed ?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Suggestions?

Import a left hand drive model? 


Regards,
John


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

No that is not a possibility as no warranty given if bought in France and no dealer to fall back on if any problems arise after purchase. Also LHD unacceptable to me.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Buy the one that is sitting for sale in Knowepark motorhomes quick then!

D

PS I really hope that isn't the case cos this is my dream motorhome and I'm hoping one will come on for second hand in a few years time!


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Gosh Dannimac thanks but what a huge price !!


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Berzactly! Hence the reason we'll wait for 2nd hand!

D


----------

